# Sunday 27th July at Spalding



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone fancy a knock around Spalding on Sunday 27th around 2.30? Â£20 for the round and I will get the beers in afterwards?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 13, 2014)

MMMMMMMight be tempted if available


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, I could be up for this too......just need to check the fixture list as we have one of our majors over two days coming up around then, will check tonight.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 14, 2014)

Hmm its only a 3 hour round trip, really depends on finances as I am currently "between jobs"

EDIT: Just saw Bob is interested... I'm washing my hair that weekend.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2014)

So may have 3 so far. Course is in superb nick guys. Real test on a pretty course lined by mature trees.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 15, 2014)

Captainron said:



			So may have 3 so far. Course is in superb nick guys. Real test on a pretty course lined by mature trees.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been given the green light by the wife, unless her aunt is doing sunday lunch, will know on Friday but chances are I am playing.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Ive been given the green light by the wife, unless her aunt is doing sunday lunch, will know on Friday but chances are I am playing.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Let me know.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Anyone fancy a knock around Spalding on Sunday 27th around 2.30? Â£20 for the round and I will get the beers in afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

I have a medal in the morning but could get to yours for 2.30, let me know if you want me to claim the money again :ears:


----------



## GB72 (Jul 15, 2014)

Need to check the club diary but if there is no comp at my place to enter then I could be up for filling a space if one is available


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have a medal in the morning but could get to yours for 2.30, let me know if you want me to claim the money again :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Use the medal at your goat track as a warm up for mine :whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Need to check the club diary but if there is no comp at my place to enter then I could be up for filling a space if one is available
		
Click to expand...

Come on over Greg. There will definitely be a space for you!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a comp on that Sunday morning. If I can hitch a ride in a buggy in the first group out (should be possible as I do the draw), I could make it to you by 2.30. I would, however, need extra shots in consideration of playing two rounds in a day at my age.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I have a comp on that Sunday morning. If I can hitch a ride in a buggy in the first group out (should be possible as I do the draw), I could make it to you by 2.30. I would, however, need extra shots in consideration of playing two rounds in a day at my age.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. We will negotiate said shots after the round


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 16, 2014)

I have checked and nothing of worth on, so I am in......beginning to have the look of a mini-meet!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2014)

Good news or bad, which ever way you take it, I wont be able to make it now.
Sorry guys but hope you have fun


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 16, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Good news or bad, which ever way you take it, I wont be able to make it now.
Sorry guys but hope you have fun
		
Click to expand...

OK that decides it, I'm in... If there is still space?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry guys, real life jumps in the way, I can't do this now. 

Pretty much any other day and I could have done it. Sorry.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2014)

So far we have

Wherediditgo
Rosecott
GB72
Lincoln Quaker

Bob and Science are dead to me! sorry you couldn't make it lads

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2014)

Captainron said:



			So far we have

Wherediditgo
Rosecott
GB72
Lincoln Quaker

Bob and Science are dead to me! sorry you couldn't make it lads

Anymore for anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Lincoln Quaker can't make it so we have a fourball.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2014)

Right lads, the postcode is PE11 4EA. I will be down from about 2. My number is 07793124995 if you need to get hold of me.

See you tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2014)

You better ask GB72 for a hcap certificate imho


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2014)

Enjoy your game tomorrow guys :thup:


----------

